# Egyptian Museum



## menas (Mar 31, 2011)

be aware that due to the revolution and after, the museum have change its closing afternoon from Wednesday to every FRIDAY afternoon.
Last ticket sold at 12.00 .
doors are closed at 1.00PM


----------

